# Missing Premium Update+Flashing Service



## liquidate (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi,
I recently ordered and just received a Supercard DSTWO with a  Kingston 4GB MicroSDHC and Premium Update+Flashing Service.  I purchased this for my son's birthday and was counting on the premium update/flashing service to take care of the software hassles.  Unfortunately, the sd card that arrived is blank, and when I boot up the DS, I see the Fish Tycoon entry, but clicking it gets me to a screen that says "NO FIND SYSTEM FILES"...  Not exactly the turn key operation I was hoping for tonight when my son opened the present 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've sent a support request, but was wondering if there was a website available to me where I could download the appropriate software.  Hopefully something with shopnet, but I'm willing at this point to go looking around to find whatever is required.

Thanks!


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jul 30, 2010)

This card doesn't require flashing.

The Fish Tycoon info is already on it.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Jul 30, 2010)

If you go to supercard.sc you can find all the files you need to set up the card's firmware, and I believe they're all together in one zipped file. It's just drag and drop, so all you need to do is put those folders and files on the root of the SD card, then start adding ROMs.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 30, 2010)

only download the latest firmware and unrar it too your MicroSD Card:

Download Link: http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=12072


----------



## macgeek417 (Jul 31, 2010)

http://down.supercard.sc/download/dstwo/DS...ng_20100702.zip is the firmware.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 31, 2010)

macgeek417 said:
			
		

> http://down.supercard.sc/download/dstwo/DS...ng_20100702.zip is the firmware.


i already sent the link but Filetrip


----------



## JasonP27 (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm sure getting the firmware is not the point. I could find and download any of the required firmware/EOS files and latest homebrew software myself no problem but I ordered ShopTemp's Premium Service as well for my DSTWO and 8GB Micro SDHC bundle. I think it added ~$2 to my order or something. Not a lot to make a fuss over, but that doesn't mean it should go unaddressed.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> This premium quality service provides:
> 
> * Fully functional and verified upgrade to the latest available firmware
> * Always get the latest system files on your MicroSD card *
> ...



I hope my order arrives complete and without defects, but doesn't everyone?


----------



## Costello (Aug 11, 2010)

due to a defect on the site software, apparently the option is taken into consideration only if you select both the service and a microSD card
if thats what you did, and you still didnt get the service, then you should contact them and get a refund.
its annoying to hear that...


----------

